# SPA Almond Milk...



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Has anyone tried SPA Almond Milk revitalizing conditioner? I used it on my Lily today and I am happy with the results. Even though we use a humidifier, it gets so dry in the house with the heat and her hair has gotten so dry-looking and full of static. Lily's hair is silky, manageable and now has a nice sheen. This conditioner is thick and does a good job of moisturizing. It claims to repair dry damaged hair and cuts down on static. I'm not sure I would use this on a regular basis as it might weigh down her coat too much. I'm going to try it on Rose tomorrow.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Is it for dogs or humans? I'm having a terrible time with static this year and have no idea what to do for it since we've never had this problem before. I would love to try it on my fluffs.

Well i just answered my own question. I'll have to see if i can find it elsewhere since we don't have a Petco around here.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think I have some. I'll have to try it on Cosy since she is a bit staticky (is that a word?) right now.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> Is it for dogs or humans? I'm having a terrible time with static this year and have no idea what to do for it since we've never had this problem before. I would love to try it on my fluffs.
> 
> Well i just answered my own question. I'll have to see if i can find it elsewhere since we don't have a Petco around here.


I think it's the SPA collection from Petco that she's referring to, similar to the Spa Lavish products.

I haven't tried it before, but a long time ago I did try the shampoo from that collection (the one Petco carries) and I thought it made London really fluffy and soft...and the scents are amazing. I use Nature's Specialties products now.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LJSquishy said:


> I think it's the SPA collection from Petco that she's referring to, similar to the Spa Lavish products.
> 
> I haven't tried it before, but a long time ago I did try the shampoo from that collection (the one Petco carries) and I thought it made London really fluffy and soft...and the scents are amazing. I use Nature's Specialties products now.


 
Thanks Lisa, i'm using the Nature's Specialties products also, but the static is just awful. Is there anything i can do for the static?


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

I used Spa earlier this year. The increasingly cold weather has made it necessary to find something a bit heavier, I now use Earthbath Creme Rinse and Conditioner. I loved the smell of Spa and it worked well for milder weather and when Frankie's coat was shorter. In Frankie's case, Earthbath provided more moisture and static control in extreme weather.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> Thanks Lisa, i'm using the Nature's Specialties products also, but the static is just awful. Is there anything i can do for the static?


Which Nature's Specialties products do you use in your routine? I haven't tried them all, but I can tell you what I use and what seems to help with the static in the winter...

I always use the Plum Silky shampoo (which I suppose is technically a 2-in-1 since it has the conditioner in it also) and of course I follow with a conditioner. The Re-Moisturizer w/ Aloe is my favorite to use in this weather, I very lightly dilute it and make sure I let it sit on them for 5 minutes while working it in. Then I rinse, spray the Quicker Slicker on them while they're damp, then blow dry. During the week I use the Quicker Slicker to help keep the static down, but if I am diligent about bathing weekly & using the Re-Moisturizer w/ Aloe I usually don't need to spray in between baths too often unless I'm brushing.

I just placed an order with NS and this time instead of the Re-Moisturizer, I'm trying out the Plumtastic conditioner...I will let you know how it compares to the Re-Moisturizer if you haven't tried it. I'm also trying out the Aloe Bluing Shampoo for the first time, to use once per month. I really hope I like the Plumtastic conditioner as much as I love the shampoo, because I ordered 2 bottles of it. lol They are still having the Buy 3 Get 1 Free deal if you order directly from them...I had to phone in my order because their website was glitchy.

They do have a new product you may want to try...or at least I think it's new...I haven't noticed it in the past...it's the Silk-N-Finish Spray (or gel) leave-in conditioner. It's supposed to take care of the static, frizz, fly-away hair, & even eliminate split ends. It claims it will even keep snowballs from clinging to their hair when they go out potty in the snow! It sure does sound like a miracle product...maybe I should have tried it.

PS: I've never ordered directly from NS before until now; how long does it usually take to get your order? Since I had to phone in my order, I didn't get a FedEx tracking # or anything from them.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LJSquishy said:


> Which Nature's Specialties products do you use in your routine? I haven't tried them all, but I can tell you what I use and what seems to help with the static in the winter...
> 
> I always use the Plum Silky shampoo (which I suppose is technically a 2-in-1 since it has the conditioner in it also) and of course I follow with a conditioner. The Re-Moisturizer w/ Aloe is my favorite to use in this weather, I very lightly dilute it and make sure I let it sit on them for 5 minutes while working it in. Then I rinse, spray the Quicker Slicker on them while they're damp, then blow dry. During the week I use the Quicker Slicker to help keep the static down, but if I am diligent about bathing weekly & using the Re-Moisturizer w/ Aloe I usually don't need to spray in between baths too often unless I'm brushing.
> 
> ...


 
I use the Coconut Mositurizing shampoo and the Aloe Remoisturizer conditioner. I dilute 14-1 and heat the conditioner up in the microwave for about 15 seconds. I also liberally spray Quicker Slicker when drying and use Quicker Slicker when brushing out. I haven't tried the Silk-N-Finish spray, i'll have to look at the ingredients. 

When i've ordered directly from NS it only took a couple of days for me to get my products.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

mysugarbears said:


> I use the Coconut Mositurizing shampoo and the Aloe Remoisturizer conditioner. I dilute 14-1 and heat the conditioner up in the microwave for about 15 seconds. I also liberally spray Quicker Slicker when drying and use Quicker Slicker when brushing out. I haven't tried the Silk-N-Finish spray, i'll have to look at the ingredients.
> 
> When i've ordered directly from NS it only took a couple of days for me to get my products.


I'm glad they shipped your order quickly -- I placed an order on Tuesday so hopefully on Monday or so I'll have my products.

You might want to try the Re-Moisturizer without diluting and letting it sit on the coat for 10 minutes, or dilute it a little less than you are now and see how that goes.

I looked closer at the Silk-N-Finish, and I think it contains silicone, so you may not want that...not sure.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

LJSquishy said:


> I'm glad they shipped your order quickly -- I placed an order on Tuesday so hopefully on Monday or so I'll have my products.
> 
> You might want to try the Re-Moisturizer without diluting and letting it sit on the coat for 10 minutes, or dilute it a little less than you are now and see how that goes.
> 
> I looked closer at the Silk-N-Finish, and I think it contains silicone, so you may not want that...not sure.


 
Good suggestion, it's bath time this weekend and i'll try going without diluting the conditioner and letting it sit on longer and see how that goes. I have never had a problem with static until this year.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

A note about the silk n finish spray: I have it but haven't been able to use it because it has a strong smell - like old lady perfume. It's pretty bad.
(For occasional static I like Vellus static stabilizer spray)


----------

